# Women's Drysuit Info Needed



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Hi Ladies,

I want to get my wife a drysuit and would like some advice. I hope to find something with a drop-seat relief setup, breathable, and affordable. It doesn't have to be completely dry as she'll be on a raft. 

So far about all I've found is the Women's Tropos Super Nova Seat & Socks

Does anyone know if this has a drop seat? 
Women's Element Drysuit from MTI

Any other suggestions?

Anyone know where she can try a suit on before purchase?

Is the "Tropos" material any good for breathability?

Thanks!

-Andy H.


----------



## kellip (Mar 1, 2007)

I have the Kokatat Tropos Whirlpool Bibs and have been very happy with how breathable the fabric is. I typically get pretty warm when I paddle, even when water temps are in the low 40's, so that was an important factor when I was deciding on bibs. 

I'm not familiar with that suit, but like it says on Kokatat's website, "SuperNova is ideal for recreational and touring paddlers, but it is not intended to replace dry suits in more challenging conditions."


----------



## paddle4eva (Oct 9, 2005)

*Dry Suit at Sierra Trading Post*

If you want a sweet deal on a great dry suit go to Sierratradingpost.com they have palm dry suits for 349.00. This is a great dry suit and a great deal. I think they have small, medium, and large in stock but you are going to have to check it out. It really is a steal. It is the Palm Element Dry Suit.


----------



## Smokey Carter (Aug 31, 2005)

Not trying for a shameless plug, but check out this article on spring picks. We love drysuits and we talk about a women's piece from Kokatat:

http://www.paddlinglife.net/paddling_life_article_detailPLE.php?id=72

Also, check the Element from Palm. Our staff uses Kokatat and Palm and are really happy with both. 

http://www.palmequipmentusa.com/acatalog/dry_suits.html


----------



## bill (Oct 13, 2003)

having bought a few dry suits for my wife and my self the most important feature is the relief zipper. any dry suit for a woman needs a drop seat. kokatat makes dry suits cut for women they fit them a lot better. socks are worth the extra money,ankle gaskets suck. if she is off the raft and swimming you want a real dry suit she will not be happy in cold water. don't cheep out on a dry suit you will here about it.


----------

